# Backyard Agility course



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm looking to get a jump on the competition of classes and want to design an agility course for my back yard. With the weave poles, what amount of space should I use between poles? How many poles should there be? And for the jumps, what is a good starting height, and when raising the bar, how much should be added? I believe both of these obstacles can be built with pvc pipe and t-connectors. But I wonder if the weave poles should be driven into the ground, or one long pipe with the poles sticking up out of it. Seems like that may be setting Bear up for  tripping and possible injury if done that way. Any comments would be greatly appreciated! 
__________________


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Weave spacing can be anywhere from 18 to 24 inches, depending on the organization. I always train with 12 poles, but some people teach a 2 X 2 method, or start with 6 poles only.

You can make stick in the ground poles, but after over 10 years in this sport I am a firm believer in buying a GOOD set of poles. Now, since you are just getting started and probably aren't sure if you'll stick with it long-term, you might not want to invest a bunch of money, but stick in the ground poles can be a pain to move around the yard and your dog may knock them around a bit.

For jumps, you want them to be adjustable in small increments. I purchased jump cup strips and snapped them on to PVC that I purchased at Lowe's. These are great:

Clean Run: Clip and Go Jump Cup Strips

How old is Bear? You can do a lot of training on the flat, just using the jump standards and no bars.

~Kristin


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hm, if I were you I'd hold off on getting the weavepoles until you found out how your instructor will teach them in your agility classes. There are different methods that make a difference in what you make. And if you teach them the right way from the start, the dog learns them really well. There's a chute method, 2 X 2 method, luring method, weave-a-matics..... just to name a few.

Think you'd do better getting a tunnel from Dog Agility Practice Tunnels get one that is at least 24" wide, and the longer the better cause you can then bend it to practice different entrances.

Jumps are WAY easier to put together if you use the proper PVC connectors as well as splurging for the jump cup strips. I've done cheaper jumps and they just don't work as well and aren't as flexible to use for training.

The clip and go jump cup strips and the 5-way PVC work best, that way you can add wings on the jumps.

Clean Run: Best Sellers has everything you need. As well as some great foundation DVD's you may want to look into.

Can't state enough, locating a great trainer in your area is the best help of all. It's amazing how you can 'use' their background and experience with all the dogs they have successfully trained to smooth the training for you and your dog.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

The Huntsville (AL) Obedience Training Club has a great agility course outside their building. I was just wanting to practice since the next available class would not start until May. The last day of our Basic Obedience class, they put up a mix of agility and rally props for us to go through. Bear would fly through the tunnel after being lured through it the first time. He followed me over the jumps, but once he got up on the table and did a down, he wanted to stay there, causing a traffic jam! Too funny. Bear will be 9 months on the 27th. I wanted to take 2 courses at once, each on different days, but the instructor said it was best not to do that. And with the weather about to get better, I was just looking for a great way to exercise and train.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hold off on the weavepoles until you start classes and can see what you need. 

Best investment for now really are some good jumps that you can make with the jump cup strips and 5 way PVC couplers. And a practice tunnel. This is equipment you will absolutely use and will last for years. Some stuff you may never have to buy at all so it's a huge savings (and less crap in your yard!!  ). 

If you go to my youtube site and watch the 5 month videos (and then next few) you can see alot of 'flatwork' you can work on with NO equipment that is a huge help when you do start running a course.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

I may have watched your videos awhile back, can't remember, but I forgot to leave a trail of bread crumbs... can you post the link?


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I make most of my own stuff too... and I enjoy it... but I confess to really liking the Jump Strips discussed above... I have three different sized dogs so I can build all my jumps alike and they work for everyone... plus you want to be able to set up low jumps even for big dogs from time to time. I would build atleast four jumps or if you are feeling energetic 8 jumps and then you can set up almost anything you will need for the first year of training. There is so much you can do just with jumps and "groundwork" or "foundation" training, and clicker/shaping that would give you a great headstart in class. See if the Club has a rental library for DVDs or check out Clean Run's new Video On Demand offers or Smartflix (search on dog agility) and rent one of the good beginner videos (or if you think you have caught the agility bug so ahead and buy them... its worth it)... I really like One Jump Work by Susan Garrett and Moe Strendfels Agility Foundation. You guys would have a blast training those and be off to a great start. 

If you are really committed, I would also build a table (I have tried one all wood and one with PVC legs and a plywood top so you can change the height) and get a tunnel. (I think there is a DIY stickee under this forum on how to build equip) If you know the venue you will compete in for your area (AKC, CPE, USDAA, etc) then go to their websites and write down the requirements for each obstacle. If you dont know then in general, jumps should be a min of 4ft across, bars must be able to fall off easily if hit by the dog, tables are 36 inch square, and get the largest tunnel you can afford. (NTI is having a sale right now on a good quality one). Heights of tables and jumps depends on how tall you dog is... again depends on the venue. With those items you woud be off to a good start. Other things like weaves and teeters and dog walks all require a bit more experience to train properly so you would want to wait until your dog is old enuf and you have had a bit of instruction. PVC only weave poles rarely hold up to GSD intensity... so again as suggested above wait and see what works with your instructor and dog. 

It is lots of fun Kevin, so let us know how it goes. I just built a set of 8 new jumps to replace the now rickety and not so knowledgeably constructed jumps that I built when I started about 7 yrs ago  I also used lovely blue PVC for a couple of them that I got from Clean Run... they (and a couple other sites now) also have specialized PVC connectors that make things simpler than trying to make all the T connectors from Home Depot go together ... though that is still an appropriate option... and of course our collective favorite "jump strips".


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bama4us said:


> I may have watched your videos awhile back, can't remember, but I forgot to leave a trail of bread crumbs... can you post the link?


Well I'm just shocked you aren't watching them daily and have them saved at the top of your favorites!!! (well maybe not shocked....  )





 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...gility-equipment-do-yourself-ideas-hints.html Has photos and hints for making equipment.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

I distinctly remember watching that video, but was so much in awe that I forgot what site I was on, how I got there, how I got home, and if it hadn't been for the little tags in our OB class, I would have forgotten my name! Gee thanks, now the process starts all over since I just viewed it once again! Great clip!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bama4us said:


> I distinctly remember watching that video, but was so much in awe that I forgot what site I was on, how I got there, how I got home, and if it hadn't been for the little tags in our OB class, I would have forgotten my name! Gee thanks, now the process starts all over since I just viewed it once again! Great clip!


Well NOW that makes sense. You are forgiven (and I just stopped laughing  )


----------

